

I’m Still Waiting for My Phone to Become My Wallet - thinkcomp
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/28/technology/im-still-waiting-for-my-phone-to-become-my-wallet.html

======
vmarsy
When some NFC technology as in the latest Visa cards [1] will be integrated in
phones, then it would be widely use. Especially if the NFC payment works even
when the phone battery is empty.

[1] [http://nfctimes.com/news/visa-europe-contactless-
transaction...](http://nfctimes.com/news/visa-europe-contactless-transactions-
continue-rapid-growth-2013)

------
tsotha
The last thing I need is hackers on the other side of the world to gain
control of my wallet.

~~~
applecore
You don't have a credit card?

~~~
tsotha
I do, but if someone starts using my credit card number the bank is on the
hook for whatever they spend, provided I contact the bank as soon as I know
it's happening. Yeah, it's still a hassle, but it's mostly just me telling the
bank "No, I didn't authorize that charge and I'm not paying for it."

This is not true when someone breaks into my account and spends my savings.
Legally the bank isn't obligated to replace the money even if the problem was
on their end. I understand they normally do (normally), but even if they do it
can take years to get my money back.

------
applecore
Unfortunately, for a customer today, paying with a phone has barely any
benefits over paying with a credit card. Mobile payment systems need to offer
more benefits to people to get them to use them.

~~~
OafTobark
I would gladly get rid of my wallet entirely just for the sake of not having
to carry it around but there are other barriers besides an added benefits
argument. For me, not having to lug a wallet around is benefit enough IF
digital versions of my cards were available in my phone and it was accepted
everywhere but this is not the case.

In addition, to fully replace my wallet, things like my debit, Driver License,
and anything else I deem necessary needs to be digitized too (to truly replace
my physical wallet). Arguably the Driver License might be the hardest piece.

------
FellowTraveler
Apple disallows Bitcoin.

Android has secret "Master Keys."

Google and Facebook monitor my entire online life.

And I'm supposed to use my phone as my wallet, too?

